# The Tonight Show with JAY LENO: goodbye!!



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I've watched the Tonight show most nights...since a kid in highschool. (Many moons ago)* I will miss Leno; I thought he was great.* I will also miss the Tonight show; as I will not watch it with Conan O'B. as the host...I never got his stupid humor. I do not find him funny, nor talented in any way (just my opinion). I guess all good things must come to an end.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Is that tonight?  I wasn't expecting it so soon.  I agree with you:  Conan O'Brien is definitely a niche taste, and not a wide-ranging one.  He had one bit where they would show the "closed captioning" (it wasn't) that was really really funny, but it didn't play nearly enough.  I don't even know if he still does it anymore.  I don't see this experimenting being successful or lasting that long.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I grew up on Carson, but was happy with Jay as his replacement.  Sad to say I will not be watching Conan.  I've never gotten his humor or liked him.  Guess I'll start getting more sleep.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

You can always watch Colbert, if you get Comedy Central.  I really don't know what's funnier:  his completely dense, way over the top character, or the fact that people actually come on his show expecting the "Stephen Colbert" character to play fair.  Some of the guests, it's just priceless to watch their expressions when they realize just how horribly wrong an interview can go.  But if you're awake anyway....


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I DVR him already and am used to seeing him while I eat dinner.   I can use the sleep.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

That's tonight? I thought i'd be awhile 'til he left


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Just more evidence that I spend way too much time on the computer or reading my Kindle... this is new news for me!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Jay hasn't left yet but I agree.  When he does ho, I'll not watch Conan.  I really do not like him at all.  I'll be heading to Comedy Central for Jon Stewart and the Colbert Report.

Google says Jay doesn't leave until May 29 but Conan is already tearing down his set...literally.

Jay is leaving "Tonight" he is getting a new time slot and will still be on NBC.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't often watch Leno but I prefer him over Letterman. I won't watch Conan at all. Guess I will read before bed or get more sleep. That is probably not a bad thing.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I liked Carson and I like Leno. I don't like Conan or Letterman at all. I'll either be watching reruns on Fox or something similar or I'll be reading/foruming. My son-in-law thinks Conan is great but other than that he's as good a son-in-law as you could want.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Well you guys don't have to worry too much. Leno will have a new show in the fall from what I understand, an hour earlier. He'll probably take all his best gags (Jaywalking, Headlines, etc) with him.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The only time I watched Conan was when he was fueding with Stewart and Colbert during the Writers Strike. That was awesome TV. 

I don't watch Leno any more, I watch Stewart and Colbert.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

That's why we have a Tivo. We watch them separately the next day, granted the only thing I watch Leno for is Headlines.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> The only time I watched Conan was when he was fueding with Stewart and Colbert during the Writers Strike. That was awesome TV.
> 
> I don't watch Leno any more, I watch Stewart and Colbert.


I hate Leno.

But the Beagle (the Bagel + the Eagle) is watched in our house religiously.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Isn't Jay going to have another show?  Hope he does, I love that guy and as for Canon or Conan or whatever his name is, I never really liked him.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The general consensus is:  Hardly anyone likes Conan (myself included) SO why the hell did Jay pass him the torch?  Goodbye tonight show for me; on to Colbert...or sleep.

Joy Behar or Lisa Lampinelli should give it a try...lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

sjc said:


> The general consensus is: Hardly anyone likes Conan (myself included) SO why the hell did Jay pass him the torch? Goodbye tonight show for me; on to Colbert...or sleep.
> 
> Joy Behar or Lisa Lampinelli should give it a try...lol.


I like Conan.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

When I was in college, I wrote the headlines for our college paper.  No, they didn't ask to see a sample of my work, why do you ask?
Anyway, the news editor and I started intentionally writing headlines to try and get on the Headlines segment.  Sadly, we never did, although the sponsor of the newspaper did threaten to have both of us kicked out of school.  Which was a partial victory.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I find it kind of interesting the so far nobody (except BJ) likes Conan.  I don't like him either and I'll stop watching the tonight show.  Maybe I'll be spending even more time here at KB.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

There's always "one".


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Or "two"

Anyone who used to write for the Simpsons is alright in my book.

Sometimes he bombs on a particular gag, but then so do Leno or Letterman.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^ I forgot about our impending Futurama trivia-off.  It's coming.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ I forgot about our impending Futurama trivia-off. It's coming.


Cool, then I have some time to study up with my DVD's


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

J. Steinbeck said:


> Cool, then I have some time to study up with my DVD's


I loaned out Bender's Big Score and never got it back.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm another one who much prefers Leno to Conan.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't care for Conan, but then I don't watch any of them... I either watch shows that were recorded earlier on the DVR or Law & Order reruns since I never watched them when they originally aired. I usually am either reading or on the boards so the TV is really just background noise!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

B.Jim:  What do you like about Conan?  I just find him annoying.  I don't find him funny, just somewhat hyper. Also, it irks me that he laughs at his own jokes.  I do, however, think his band is very good.  

I watch Leno every night; while I'm on these boards, he's on in the background.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> B.Jim: What do you like about Conan? I just find him annoying. I don't find him funny, just somewhat hyper. Also, it irks me that he laughs at his own jokes. I do, however, think his band is very good.
> 
> I watch Leno every night; while I'm on these boards, he's on in the background.


I agree about Conan, the laughing at his own jokes is so annoying. Why he got the Tonight Show I'll never understand. When you think of the past hosts, Steve Allen, Jack Parr, Johnny Carson and then Jay, IMO Conan is the wrong fit for the show.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

They would have done better giving the Tonight Show to this Conan. It's what O'Brian reminds me of but not as cute.(Conan the chihuahua)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, I'll be the odd person out. I don't like Leno -- never did, but really started disliking him over the Dancing Itos. I know everybody was making OJ jokes, but dancing judges over a murder trial where two people were dead? I know, I know -- it's just the way it hit me.

I don't really watch late night talk shows, but I like Craig Ferguson. And I like Conan okay.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> They would have done better giving the Tonight Show to this Conan. It's what O'Brian reminds me of but not as cute.(Conan the chihuahua)


I'll vote for him, he is much cuter, unless he laughs at his own jokes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I'll vote for him, he is much cuter, unless he laughs at his own jokes.


He doesn't but I think he may eat his own Poo.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> He doesn't but I think he may eat his own Poo.


That's okay he won't be kissing me, I'll just be watching him on TV.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I like that:

1. Conan's humor averages about 40 IQ points higher than Leno's.
2. Conan's surreality.  (Though I admit that this may make him wrong for the earlier time slot.)
3. Conan is a better interviewer.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> They would have done better giving the Tonight Show to this Conan. It's what O'Brian reminds me of but not as cute.(Conan the chihuahua)


I'll vote for this one too. He has MUCH better hair. Probably more entertaining. And we can give him a biscuit to take care of that poo breath.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

My Conan is kicking your Conan's fuzzy white butt!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> My Conan is kicking your Conan's fuzzy white butt!


OMG, that is not a good visual!

[edit] sorry, I read that word as 'licking'


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Well that may have been a TYPO.  I lack skills.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Well that may have been a TYPO. I lack skills.


wait.... TYPO is the cat. Is the cat kicking or licking... I'm so confused

no, I'm not really confused, it just sounded weird


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

No I meant 'typo'.  I am so used to using 'TYPO' when talking about her I go into auto cap lock whenever I type the word.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampy:  That is one cute Conan...poop breath or not.  SOOOOooooo cute!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Never liked Leno. I have to mention though that I came to America in 1995, so I don't have any concept of american late night television before that. Leno's humor just doesn't do it for me, its so nascar, beer belly simple I guess. Like its all put in neat boxes for consumption. 
I don't know, I like quirky I guess. I always preferred Letterman to Leno and that is what gets watched around that time if the Tv is on. I have to say though even Letterman has gone downhill a bit. Don't know who is writing for him now. 
His Phoenix interview made up for it though. 

Now Conan, first time I saw him I was like holy crap. There was the wacky quirky not fitting neatly into tight boxes type humor. I still have visions of the "In the year 2000" he used to do with Andy Richter. That was gold those 2. I think it took Conan a while to recover once Andy left. I don't watch Conan as much anymore, but I still have a soft spot for the crazy. 

Being european, I might have a differen't type of humor than the average american, I don't know lol.


----------

